# thermometer reading



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Is it just my X-trail or maybe all the Xt out there... but my thermometer reading is way off compare to the actually temp. outside.
Right now the temp outside is -29 but my car only read -20, and I've noticed this for a long time now even when the temp was around 5 - 0 degrees, if its 0* it would read +6 or +7.
It seems the veh temp reading is higher than the actually reading.
How's everybody Xt out there ?

Thanks

Jimmy


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

wasabi4ever said:


> Is it just my X-trail or maybe all the Xt out there... but my thermometer reading is way off compare to the actually temp. outside.
> Right now the temp outside is -29 but my car only read -20, and I've noticed this for a long time now even when the temp was around 5 - 0 degrees, if its 0* it would read +6 or +7.
> It seems the veh temp reading is higher than the actually reading.
> How's everybody Xt out there ?
> ...


Yes, this happens due to the very poor position/location of the tem. sensor in the engine bay. It is actually located near the locking latch of the bonnet/hood (that small black plstic thingy) and it gets the heat from the engine bay and the radiator. Your best option is to have this sensors relocated where the airflow from outside gets to it. That way the temp reading will be much more accurate.


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks Jalal, wow that info really really helpful... I'll take a look into it when its not too cold outside, and if easy i'll move it.

You know what i just noticed ??? your name... its Jalal, but yet i think everyone calling you Jadal ? Or maybe it just me that thought they called you Jadal...  




aussietrail said:


> Yes, this happens due to the very poor position/location of the tem. sensor in the engine bay. It is actually located near the locking latch of the bonnet/hood (that small black plstic thingy) and it gets the heat from the engine bay and the radiator. Your best option is to have this sensors relocated where the airflow from outside gets to it. That way the temp reading will be much more accurate.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

wasabi4ever said:


> You know what i just noticed ??? your name... its Jalal, but yet i think everyone calling you Jadal ? Or maybe it just me that thought they called you Jadal...


Yeah, hehehe. I don't mind, as am the only, Jalal, Jadal and now Jahal, according to Stephen LOL, there is only one of me here. hehehe 

I think my name in the signature is pretty clear though, although if someone had a bit of "Ultra ice" they might miss it. hehehe


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

i find that mines about 2-3 off not that much of a difference


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Mine was off when I first got the car and then stabilized to a very accurate reading a couple of weeks after.

But then I installed the Cloud rider bottom grill and it seems it does restrict air flow since my reading is now 2 or 3 degrees too high.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*oops *

OOPS..... ok when I was young and did not spell something correctly my mom would make me write it out 100 times so here goes....

Jalal
Jalal
Jalal


Ok.. I better stop ... heheh

Stephen



aussietrail said:


> Yeah, hehehe. I don't mind, as am the only, Jalal, Jadal and now Jahal, according to Stephen LOL, there is only one of me here. hehehe
> 
> I think my name in the signature is pretty clear though, although if someone had a bit of "Ultra ice" they might miss it. hehehe


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

On hot days, when not moving (no air flow) ours reads way (5 degrees or more) high.
In winter (0 to -15 usually), when not moving our reads about 2 degrees high.

When we're moving on the highway it's pretty accurate no matter what the "real" temperature - be it really hot or really cold - is outside.

I just wish there was a way to disable the flashing feature when it gets below a certain temp...3 degrees I think?


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Mine is always 2 degrees high when moving and 3-4 when sitting. There are a couple of signs here in town that give the temp so I check every time I pass, at both of them I'm always off by 2. Where is the best spot to move the sensor?


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

WOW, good to hear that this is a common thing. When i had my 2001 Corolla before, that thing gave the most accurate reading ever... it was perfect.
Even when i first turn on the car it would already have the up to date reading... with the X i think it does take few seconds to update the current temp.
Same with the question above... Does anyone know where is the best location to mount it ? Or know where they mount the sensor on the Corolla ?
Actually I don't mind the flashing reading, even though at first it was annoying.


----------



## tominsky (Feb 2, 2006)

evjm said:


> Mine is always 2 degrees high when moving and 3-4 when sitting. There are a couple of signs here in town that give the temp so I check every time I pass, at both of them I'm always off by 2. Where is the best spot to move the sensor?



...and who's to say those signs are correct???


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

tominsky said:


> ...and who's to say those signs are correct???


I knew someone would say that  

I thought the same thing too. But they're in different parts of town and are usually on par with the radio station's temp, so as much as I love my X, I think it's wrong in this case.


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

thats a good point, but for sure its the temp in the car that is wrong. I always check the temp on the weathernetwork and also the signs too


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Mine appears to read a little high when idling or stuck in traffic, but it's pretty accurate when the car is moving and air is getting through the grille. Maybe it's perfect, I don't know. The weather bureau is at the airport, 20 miles inland in the middle of a bleak, windswept, sunbaked prairie. So I doubt the official temperature applies to my neighbourhood anyway.
By the way, the blinking LCD display has never bothered me. I can't imagine why anyone objects to it.


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Mine was off when I first got the car and then stabilized to a very accurate reading a couple of weeks after.
> 
> But then I installed the Cloud rider bottom grill and it seems it does restrict air flow since my reading is now 2 or 3 degrees too high.


Exactly the same experience with mine !! The readings were accurate right out of the gate. After the Cloud Rider grills went on, the readings are 2 to 3, sometimes mmre, degrees higher.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

next question... where would be a good place to move it... seeing we keep getting crazy read outs....


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok.. I moved it... further south, almost need the front license plate... there was a hole in the cross member, so with a little attachment to the sensor... voila... temp measure exactly as outside themostat when sitting idle... when moving.. close to radio temp just because station I listen to is about 45 minutes from me... so I will say it a lot better than before.


----------

